# Volkosoby Wolfdog



## NormanF (Apr 14, 2013)

The Volkosoby WolfDog is a unique dog in the service of the Russian Border Guard Service.

Its a new breed created in 2000 from the mating of a male GSD with a female Caspian Sea Steppe Wolf. As such its more biddable a dog because unlike the Czech Wolfdog - a different type of wolf was used in the breeding program.

The dog is 75% GSD and 25% Caspian Sea Steppe Wolf. Its a pure working dog and hasn’t been made available for civilian ownership.

As such its a beautiful dog well suited to the tasks its called upon to perform.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

This should be an interesting thread. I would not be interested in any breed mixed with wolf.


----------



## NormanF (Apr 14, 2013)

eddie1976E said:


> This should be an interesting thread. I would not be interested in any breed mixed with wolf.


Not even when its 75% GSD? Now that is interesting.


----------



## Femfa (May 29, 2016)

NormanF said:


> Not even when its 75% GSD? Now that is interesting.


No. Dogs have evolved to be man's best friend over a period of 10,000+ years. Wolves have survived to be in the wild over that amount of time and even longer. Any time you mix with a wild animal, expect the wild animal to win. You no longer have a pet dog, just a glorified mix whose needs are rarely, if ever, properly met. 

I don't understand the obsession with mixing wolves into dogs. You want a more biddable dog? Get an actual dog... problem solved.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Well Hello Norman. We've missed you.


----------



## NormanF (Apr 14, 2013)

The GSD technically is a Wolfdog too. One can
debate the merits of crossing with a wolf but its happened a few times already.

And the GSD contributed to the Czech Wolfdog, Saarlos Wolfdog, Italiano Lupo and the Italian Shepherd. There is a market for these breeds.

Whether you think they shouldn’t have arisen in the first place is irrelevant.


----------



## NormanF (Apr 14, 2013)

The Italian Shepherd - Pastore Italiano looks like a black GSD.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

NormanF said:


> The GSD technically is a Wolfdog too.


Absolutely untrue. I know you are stuck on that tidbit from previous posts of wolf crosses but it is not true. The German Shepherd was never crossed with wolf.


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

I don't the claim that the GSD was ever crossed with wolves is settled. Some have said the first GSD, Horand was half wolf. In v. Stephanitz' book, there are four entries for wolf crosses, but the term wolf might have been referring to sables. There is an account that he bred to some wolves that were in a zoo. Nonetheless, he strongly advised against breeding to wolves.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

It seems that the Saluki carries most wolf DNA, according to some study (sorry, read this a while ago), not the GSD. Some GSDs happen to have a wolfy look. imagination.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I have read that the gsd was crossed at one point with the wolf. They were looking for more aggression but did not like the results and therefore Max said breeding with wolves were to be avoided.


----------

